
Rooftop Slushie – Purchase Company Referrals - abigger87
https://www.businessinsider.com/rooftop-slushie-tech-workers-buying-job-referrals-2020-6
======
abigger87
Created by Blind, Rooftop Slushie is a commerce site allowing job seekers to
list their interested companies and offer prices for referrals to those
companies.

